# DCC Multiple units?



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Say I buy some king of dcc system, could I hook up two or more locomotives and control all of them by controlling only the speed of the lead locomotive? Like hooking up multiple units in the real world... Is it possible? What system should I buy to accomplish this?

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Most systems have consisting ability. You can also do it with the decoders themselves.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, consisting 2 or more locos on a DCC system is easy to
do. The usual way is to give both or all the same address. Thus,
you punch one button and you control both or all locos with
one controller. Sometimes
you may have to 'speed match' in the decoder if they do not
run at the same speed. If they are close but still a bit off,
you put the 'faster' of the 2 in front.

Some others simply couple two locos with different addresses.
Use 2 cabs to control them. It can be awkward tho.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> Yes, consisting 2 or more locos on a DCC system is easy to
> do. The usual way is to give both or all the same address. Thus,
> you punch one button and you control both or all locos with
> one controller. Sometimes
> ...



Uh, no, that's not the normal way to do this.

Particularly the control them with two cabs at once. Nobody in their right mind would do that. Makes me think you've never actually operated with DCC if you think that's the only way to do it.

Yes, you can set several engines to the same address, and they will all respond to the same commands. That's an easy way to make a permanent consist, but that's not really consisting in the technical sense of the word, and not very flexible.

All of the major DCC systems give you the ability to set up actual consists. And by this I mean, each engine still has its own unique address, and the system allows you to program them in a temporary consist with a consist address to run together. The consists can be set up and broken on the fly without changing the actual engine's address. This is what the asker wants to do, and all of the DCC systems support this.

If a system claims to be DCC and doesn't support this, it's completely useless for anything but a doorstop.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Digitrax calls it 'MU'ing, adding Multiple Units.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Chris,

I did not get the chance to say hi at the prototype meet! Had to run out early.

I agree with Chris on his suggestions, that's all the correct way to go, no question. However, I would add that speed matching to consist is not going to be the simplistic task to learn when you first get a DCC system, so the temptation will be to do the quick cheat and give the logos the same number (address) if you do this run the two locos close but not coupled first as a test, see that they perform similarily. My consists are ones that I run pretty permanently that run well together.

Craig


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

DonR said:


> Yes, consisting 2 or more locos on a DCC system is easy to
> do. The usual way is to give both or all the same address. Thus,
> you punch one button and you control both or all locos with
> one controller. Sometimes
> ...


Good lord Don. You're missing out on one of the best things of DCC. It doesn't take long to figure it out. Maybe 10 minutes of reading the manual a few times then MUing two locos together. Heck, after 20 minutes you'll be acting like you knew it all along. Lead loco on the right knob, add locos with the left knob.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I must learn to state things more clearly so folks
don't get the wrong idea.

I have 3 different consists running on my DCC layout.
Three pairs of matched locos. I use the doorstop
system, so all I need do is set the address the same
for each paired loco. Luckily their speed is close
enough that they work as a team. All I need to do
is punch, for example, 6, slowly work the throttle,
and watch as my Silver and
Red F7s proudly and smoothly glide the Santa Fe
Desert Chief into the next station with not a CV
in sight.

And, no I would not even think of having one loco on 
controller A, another on B, that would be an exercise
in futility. I mentioned it because in another thread some
time back a member posted that as one way to do it.

Doorstops are easy to use for the technically challenged
modeller. You basically, plug 'em in turn on the power
and you have a DCC layout.

I have the greatest admiration for those who have the
elite systems and enjoy fine tuning their decoders to
enable their locos to do things us doorstop guys can't do.
It's just that as I have aged, my zeal for hi tech gadgets
has waned and I enjoy the simple ways.

Don


----------

